# Siclimat



## mariob (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht so recht wo ich es einstellen soll, aber es gab oder gibt ein Siclimat X Forum , scheint aber down zu sein: hxxp://www.supportforum.at/Foren/Siclimat_X_Forum.php
Hat irgendjemand Informationen darüber?

Danke 
Mario


----------



## dago99 (26 März 2007)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß nicht so recht wo ich es einstellen soll, aber es gab oder gibt ein Siclimat X Forum , scheint aber down zu sein: hxxp://www.supportforum.at/Foren/Siclimat_X_Forum.php
> Hat irgendjemand Informationen darüber?
> 
> ...


 
dieser link müsste gehen:

http://www.siclimatxforum.de/phpBB2/

Gruss


----------



## mariob (31 März 2007)

Hallo,
und Danke für den Hinweis, die Jungs haben scheinbar eine  Serverumstellung  hinter sich, jedenfalls gehts jetzt....

Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 September 2007)

*Wie wird eigentlich Siclimat programmiert?*

Wie wird eigentlich Siclimat programmiert? Ich kenne Anlagen, wo S7315-2DP und Siclimat-OP17 eingesetzt sind. Verwendet man CFC oder so etwas? Und die OPs bekommen im Normalfall garkeine Projektierung? Das läuft alles über die spezielle Firmware?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mariob (22 September 2007)

Hallo
ja was soll ich dazu sagen - also ich bin der Meinung es gibt Programmiersprachen und es gibt Siclimat. Siemens nennt diesen Vorgang projektieren. Was die OPs betrifft, müßte ich mal in die Dokumentation schauen, was für ein Siclimat meinst Du? Es gibt wohl Version 3.0 und 4.0 ich bin 4.0 läuft auf Suse 8.0 und ist verdongelt bis  zum Gehtnichtmehr.  Wir haben aber die Lizenzen auch für die Projektierung. Von daher ist können wir eigentlich tun was wir wollen - sofern es dieser grafische Müll (meine persönliche Meinung) zuläßt.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben, frag ansonsten was Du wissen willst.
Mario


----------

